# Dolly has the runs



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dolly has had very loose stool, she kept us up last night wanting to go out every couple of hours and again today. I gave them a nice big bone yesterday (they get them once a week) and let them chew happily for 45 minutes, all I can figure is she got too much marrow and it's upsetting her tummy. This afternoon I cooked up some chicken and rice, I'll give her that along with some pumpkin for supper. Any other suggestions?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No other suggestions--that's exactly what I do for mine. I hope Dolly feels better soon.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Chicken and rice seems good. So sorry little Dolly girl has an owie tummy . She's not alone and I send my (personal) sympathies. Hope Dolly is all better tomorrow.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol streetcar, have you tried a little chicken and rice?


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Caddy, hope Dolly is feeling better soon. I'm sure you are taking good care of her so have no other suggestions. You are such a great dog mom.

Hope you are feeling better soon too, Streetcar! I am sure Oliver is taking care of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope you feel better too, Streetcar!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken and rice is my go to remedy, too, and rarely fails. The rice part certainly works for humans too, but you may prefer it with a little stewed apple!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How is your young lady today? Hoping things have improved.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I just went through two runny days with Poppy, followed by 2 days of chicken and rice with sweet potato....didn't have any pumpkin. Fixed her right up!

Hope Dolly is feeling better soon! You too Streetcar!

VQ


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Little Miss Dolly had us up twice again during the night, nothing makes you jump out of bed faster than the ringing of the bell. We gave her chicken, rice and pumpkin for supper last night and again this morning, so I'm hoping it will take effect soon. She's fine in every other way so I'm not worried yet, but I do expect improvement soon.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I surely hope Dolly's tummy clears up completely today! So sorry she had to be up during the night.

Thanks to everyone for sympathy for my own tum. Better today, still on the mend. I will send a mental message to Dolly I hope she gets better immediately ! I guess she can't benefit from the tannins in a stiff cup of hot tea...


----------

